# رحبوا معي بالأخ فتوح مشرفا على منتدى الهندسة الصناعية



## صناعة المعمار (12 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أدعوكم اخواني وأخواتي الى الترحيب بالأخ الفاضل فتوح الذي انضم الى قافلة الاشراف حديثا :75: 

وقد استحق ثقة الادارة الموقرة عن جدارة فقد عرفناه بحسن الخلق وأدب الحوار والعلم والثقافة زيادة على كرمه وعطائه :28: 

الف الف مبروك الثقة المتبادلة أخي الفاضل بينك وبين الادارة والاشراف تكليف وليس تشريف

اسأل الله أن يعينك على كل عمل صالح وعلى أداء هذه المهمة على أحسن وجه وفي ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله عز وجل:7: 

تحياتي:84:​


----------



## فتوح (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً لكِ شكراً لكِ*

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أشكر لكِ أختي الكريمة صناعة المعمار أدبك الجم وترحيبك الطيب الذي أسعدني 
والحمد لله الذي لنا من هذا الملتقى الطيب بيتاً نلتقي فيه ليعلم بعضنا بعضاً وليخدم الفرد الجميع وليعين الجميع الفرد وهكذا درب المؤمنين فمن كان لديه يعطي للآخرين مما فتح الله به عليه ليزيد علمه وتنمو تجارته فزكاة العلم نشره.

والحمد لله أن يسر لنا هذا الملتقى الذي أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجزي القائمين عليه خير الجزاء وأن يتقبل منهم هذا العمل فكم من باحث وجد بغيته وكم من مهندس في مصنع وجد الحل لمشكلته وكم من تطوير في مؤسسة ساهم فيه هذا الملتقى وغير ذلك من الطلاب وخدمتهم والقيام على أمرهم فهنا معلومة وفي أخرى كتاب وهذه خبرة وتلك حالة مدروسة بالعلم محفوظة.

وقد كُلفت بهذا العمل من قبل الإدارة حتى نتعلم منكم أختي الكريمة ومن الزملاء كيف نخدم الإخوان وأعلم مسبقاً أن ما أقدمه جهد مقل فإن وجدتم عيباً فاستروا وبالنصيحة تكرموا ولأخيكم احفظوا فالكريم يعفو.

شكراً لكِ أختي الكريمة صناعة المعمار ودمت بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح العمل


----------



## م.حلا (13 أكتوبر 2006)

أهلا بك اخي الكريم فتــــــوح مشرفا على منتدى الهندسة الصناعية 

أعانك الله على هذه الأمانة وسدد خطاك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لمشرفى المنتدى وجميع المسئولين على اختيارهم الأخ فتوح مشرف فى المنتدى لانه جدير بذلك ولديه معلومات كثيرة ان شاء الله نستفيد منها والله الموفق . والف مبروك للأخ فتوح مليون مرة .


----------



## فتوح (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختي حلا........................ أخي أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً جزيلاً على الترحيب وعلى الدعاء ليس شكراً واحداً بل شكر موصول حتى يتم القبول وارجو لكما التوفيق في الدراسة والتحصيل 

أسعدني وجودي بينكم


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مبارك.....مبارك يا أخ فتوح
حياك الله وأسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقك.


----------



## TAHER_IE (15 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروووووووووووك اخي العزيز فتوح 
اعانك الله على مساعدة اخوانك وزادك علما ونفعك بما يعلمك 
امين جميعا


----------



## فتوح (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي عبد الله الشدان شكراً على المباركة وعلى الترحيب والدعاء وجزاك الله خيراً وحياك الله كما أسأله سبحانه لك التوفيق والرشاد والسداد وان يبلغك ليلة القدر وتقوم ليلها ويتقبلها منك.

أخي العزيز Taher_ie سعدت بترحيبك ومباركتك وأسأل المولى أن يجعلني دوماً في خدمة إخواني كما أسأله سبحانه أن يتقبل منك رمضان بقيامه وصيامه وتلاوة قرءانه


----------



## amir eleslam (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الف الف الف 1000 1000 1000 مبروك اخى الكريم : فتوح

فعلا انت تسحتقها عن جدارة 

جهد متميز لك على المنتدى كان تتويجه بالاشراف 

نطمع فى المزيد منك دائما ولك منى كل الحب


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله بك أخي  م. فتوح على هذا الكلام الطيب و هذا واجبي

اشكر كل من رحب معي بالأخ فتوح وكل عام وانتم بخير  

عيد فطر سعيد وتقبل الله طاعاتكم:30:​


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك يااخ فتوح وكل عام وانت بخير وشد حيلك معانا والمنتدى وثقة الاخوة فيك كبيرة
الهندسة الصناعية هى المستقبل ومجالاتها كثيرة جدا والمشكلة انها علوم متنوعة ومتداخلة منها
التنظيم الصناعى
التخطيط
الإدارة الصناعية
الاقتصاد الهندسى
ضبط الجودة
هندسة العمليات (دراسات الوقت والحركة- الإنتاجية-.......
هندسة الأمان الصناعى
هندسة المنتج
العمليات الصناعية المتكاملة 
المفاهيم والطرق المتطورة فى هذا المجال منها
اعادة هندسة النظم
الهندسة العكسية
نظم الجودة الشاملة
supply chain السلاسل المتكاملة للعمليات الإنتاجية والتشغيلية
JIT نظم الوصول الأمثل للمواد والمنتجات و,,,,
وكثير وكثير
وربنا يوفقك وتعمل مكتبة ودورات تفيد الكل
مع تحياتى
د.م. فكرى نور


----------



## فتوح (26 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ العزيز أمير الإسلام شكراً لك ترحيبك وكلمتك الطيبة وجزاك الله خيراً وكل عام وأنتم بخير واهل الإسكندرية جميعاً بخير

الأخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار لك خالص الشكر والتحية والتقدير وجعل الله قلبك دوماً في عمار وجزاكِ الله خيراً وجعل اعمالك في موازين حسناتك وأشكر لكِ مساعدتك الكثيرة.

الأخ الدكتور فكري نور بارك الله فيك على هذه النصيحة وعلى التوضيح وعلى الترحيب أما الدورات فبدأناها من قبل وإن شاء الله بعد دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة توجد دورة أخرى سيقدمها اخ فاضل عن السلامة المهنية.

أما بخصوص المكتبة فتوجد لنا مكتبة شاملة والحمد لله خاصة بالهندسة الصناعية وهذا رابطها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28977

وكذلك في الملتقى مكتبات لكل التخصصات وهذا فهرس خاص بها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32084

وأتمنى أن تكثر من مشاركاتك في الملتقى حتى تنشر ما من الله عليك من علم فإن زكاة العلم نشره


----------



## م.ابويحيى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

_مبروك اخونا الرائع فتوح والى الامام_​


----------



## فتوح (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً لك أخي أبو يحيي وبارك الله فيك ومعاً جميعاً إلى الأمام إن شاء الله


----------



## نظامي (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،
الأخ فتوح من المجتهدين في هذا المنتدى نسأل الله أن يوفقه ويبارك له في أعماله.


----------



## Bioengineer (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مبروك أخ فتوح

وبارك الله في ادررة المنتدى على حسن انتقائها للمشرفين.

وكان الله في عونكم ..


----------



## فتوح (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكراً لكم شكراً لكم*

الأخوة الأعزاء المهندس نظامي ......... الأخ م.عادل صلاح

جزاكما الله خيراً على الترحيب والدعاء 

وإن شاء الله يكون التعاون بيننا قائماً حتى يتم تقديم الخدمة المثلى على الوجه الذي يرضي الله سبحانه وتعالى:15:


----------



## azozazoz (1 نوفمبر 2006)

أهلا بك اخي الكريم فتــــــوح مشرفا على منتدى الهندسة الصناعية 

أعانك الله على هذه الأمانة وسدد خطاك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وجزاءك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## فتوح (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكراً أخي الكريمazozazoz*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك على ترحيبك ومرحباً بك أخي الكريم azozazoz معنا في هذا الملتقى المبارك وأتمنى أن تفيد وتستفيد.

شكراً لك ترحيبك وجزاك الله خيراً وإن شاء الله أكون عند حسن ظنك

أخوك فتوح


----------



## صناعية ولكن (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مبروك يا أخ فتوح على الا شراف على منتدى الهندسة الصناعية وتستحقها والله والف مبروك:13: :13:


----------



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحباً بك اخي الكريم صناعية ولكن*

السلام عليكم

مرحباً اخي الكريم صناعية ولكن وجزاك الله خيراً على الترحيب وشكراً جزيلاً لك :84:


----------

